
Google pays female workers less - mudil
https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-pays-female-workers-less-than-male-counterparts-labor-department-says-1491622997
======
xchip
Even among males, there is a fair a mount of men that make more that the rest
just because they overvalue themselves and also because they take more risks.

YMMV but this seems to be a common feature across men in many cultures while
women tend to be the opposite (again YMMV)

I wonder how much this pay gap is due to a male conspiracy or because men are
too optimistic about themselves.

------
Safety1stClyde
All the article is is a rehash of a Guardian article which is here:
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/apr/07/google-
pa...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/apr/07/google-pay-
disparities-women-labor-department-lawsuit)

